# Sassy Female betta Contest! :D



## darkangel

**~ Sassy Female Betta Contest ~**​
Contest approved by Perseusmom, bettafish.com is not associated with this contest, I'm the only one running it! :BIGhappy:

All the contest seem to only have boys so I decided to do a female betta contest to show girls some love. Sorry if you don't got a gal! This is a *photo contest* for the most sassy looking gal, so post pictures of your proud little ladies! :-D

*Deadline to enter is July 10th, 2013 11:59PM Central Time*​
* ~ Rules ~*​1. Has to be a _female_ betta, sorry boys!
2. One picture/fish per person!
3. The female betta must be _yours_!​
* ~ Prizes ~ *​
1. The prize is a drawn wallpaper of your winning female done by me, the size will be your monitor's size. Here is an example I did for my bff:



2. Also a little award banner, using my boy slade as an example, lol, I don't actually have a girl:










* ~ Note ~*
If there are less than 10 entires I will do a poll if there are more
than 10, than I will pick one to avoid people getting 1 or 2 votes and winning by like a single vote. There is only 1 winner, I don't think I can finish making
more than one prize set. ^^;​


----------



## Viva

Omg this is gonna be so awesome...and I just got a sorority like LAST week LOL!


----------



## registereduser

all my girls have passed, does the entry fish have to be alive?


----------



## madmonahan

I have to get a good sassy picture of Rose, but she never stays still so it might be a problem!!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Cool contest! All my girls are sassy. It will be hard to pick one! Can we edit our photo? (add captions, etc). Also, is it ok if there is more than one fish in the photo? Like if one fish is being sassy with another one?


----------



## xShainax

Big momma RIP


----------



## darkangel

Viva said:


> Omg this is gonna be so awesome...and I just got a sorority like LAST week LOL!


Looking forward to your entry! :BIGhappy:



registereduser said:


> all my girls have passed, does the entry fish have to be alive?


Nope, the fish just has to be your own!



madmonahan said:


> I have to get a good sassy picture of Rose, but she never stays still so it might be a problem!!


Good luck! can't wait for your entry!



percyfyshshelley said:


> Cool contest! All my girls are sassy. It will be hard to pick one! Can we edit our photo? (add captions, etc). Also, is it ok if there is more than one fish in the photo? Like if one fish is being sassy with another one?


No editing please, to make it fair other people who don't have editing programs. You can have more than 1 fish per photo but please let me know which fish you are entering. 

Looking forward to seeing your lady! :BIGhappy:



xShainax said:


> Big momma RIP


Thanks for entering!


----------



## a123andpoof

Is there a limit to the amount of females I can enter? I have 8 females lol


----------



## darkangel

a123andpoof said:


> Is there a limit to the amount of females I can enter? I have 8 females lol


One photo/fish per person!


----------



## Canis

I'd like to enter Fishizzle, the pink girl in the bottom of the photo. She ALWAYS gets into any picture that Arka (the blue/white/red girl) is in. Somehow. She seems to have to be the center of attention, and I find it quite sassy IMO XD She is quite the photobomber.


----------



## registereduser

This photo has her name on it so I hope that doesn't disqualify me :-D


----------



## darkangel

Canis said:


> I'd like to enter Fishizzle, the pink girl in the bottom of the photo. She ALWAYS gets into any picture that Arka (the blue/white/red girl) is in. Somehow. She seems to have to be the center of attention, and I find it quite sassy IMO XD She is quite the photobomber.


Thanks for entering!



registereduser said:


> This photo has her name on it so I hope that doesn't disqualify me :-D


Its alright, just no enhancing the image and adding extra stuff ! Thanks for entering!


----------



## snowflake311

I just got a girl its been years since I had females. I was going to take photos of her tonight how funny.


----------



## snowflake311

my cute new girl.


----------



## Viva

So far this little girl is quite the firework! I just got her last Thursday with all my other sorority girls and at first she was very fearful. She is much skinnier and has a more petite frame compared to the other girls, but she has longer fins. Her pink shimmery color is just so pretty. It's like the perfect lip gloss color! I think her name will be Diva since despite her small size, she flares at almost everyone and has established herself quite high in the pecking order.


----------



## Janan

Awesome! I get my girls around the 8th, so I guess we will be saving the best for last. lol

Snowflake, your girl has colored to a beautiful blue!!
Viva, that is just too gorgeous.
MAB is etherial and 
Fishizzle will be a winner just because she is determined to be a winner!

Great contest!


----------



## mybabyjets

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=10618&pictureid=68778 this is my baby girl, jets


----------



## mybabyjets

youll have to click the link, i dont know why it wont post the pic


----------



## Seki

Little miss Kira, the yellow one, is currently in the process of dethroning Kitkat, the bright red one, while little Tagalong, the one in the breeder box, looks on. ^_^

Entering Kira... such a sassy little girl despite being the smallest in the sorority!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Here's my sassy girl, Lotus! She is guarding her bridge from intruders.


----------



## Janan

Oh, Lotus! You are such a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## darkangel

snowflake311 said:


> my cute new girl.


Thank you for entering!! 



Viva said:


> So far this little girl is quite the firework! I just got her last Thursday with all my other sorority girls and at first she was very fearful. She is much skinnier and has a more petite frame compared to the other girls, but she has longer fins. Her pink shimmery color is just so pretty. It's like the perfect lip gloss color! I think her name will be Diva since despite her small size, she flares at almost everyone and has established herself quite high in the pecking order.


Thanks so much entering!  



mybabyjets said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=10618&pictureid=68778 this is my baby girl, jets


Thanks for entering the contest 



Seki said:


> Little miss Kira, the yellow one, is currently in the process of dethroning Kitkat, the bright red one, while little Tagalong, the one in the breeder box, looks on. ^_^
> 
> Entering Kira... such a sassy little girl despite being the smallest in the sorority!


Thanks for entering! 



percyfyshshelley said:


> Here's my sassy girl, Lotus! She is guarding her bridge from intruders.


Thanks so much for entering!


----------



## mybabyjets

[URL="







[/URL]

sorry this is the second image, but its still jets, i just wanted to get one that would post a pic and not just a link  hope im still in


----------



## darkangel

mybabyjets said:


> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> sorry this is the second image, but its still jets, i just wanted to get one that would post a pic and not just a link  hope im still in


no problem!


----------



## jadaBlu

Photo only? I can demonstrate a sassy attitude via video better than a photo.


----------



## darkangel

jadaBlu said:


> Photo only? I can demonstrate a sassy attitude via video better than a photo.


You can post a short clip if you want. :BIGhappy:


----------



## mybabyjets

cant wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Deanna01

Okay. I simply must enter the girl who flared her little gills at me and bit me when I put my hand in the tank. She even looked proud of herself about it!


----------



## darkangel

Deanna01 said:


> Okay. I simply must enter the girl who flared her little gills at me and bit me when I put my hand in the tank. She even looked proud of herself about it!


thank you so much for entering :BIGhappy: !

4 more days left!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh glad I saw this contest! I've got the perfect girl! Lady Deathstrike is her name but I just call her Lady although she's anything but that ;-)

She looked at me one day and went "GUUUUURRLL, what _ARE _you wearin'?! Uh-uhh, those shoes don't match that outfit! Get back there and try somethin' else on!"


----------



## registereduser

"Lady Deathstrike"? Did she kill a fish just to see it die? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim

registereduser said:


> "Lady Deathstrike"? Did she kill a fish just to see it die? :lol::lol::lol:


Lol if she did that then she would totally not be in my tank!!!

Nah it's a Marvel character as most of my fish are named after :-D


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

I'm going to submit Rose of Sharon Cassidy. Literally up until she passed away, she was a little sassy broad. She'd surf and act happy and then just do this perfect tail swish as if to tell you she was done with you.  I have one picture of her doing this, which I think really shows how bloody sassy little Cass was. <3


----------



## mybabyjets

XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> I'm going to submit Rose of Sharon Cassidy. Literally up until she passed away, she was a little sassy broad. She'd surf and act happy and then just do this perfect tail swish as if to tell you she was done with you.  I have one picture of her doing this, which I think really shows how bloody sassy little Cass was. <3


shes really prettty


----------



## mybabyjets

3 days left..


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

mybabyjets said:


> shes really prettty


Thanks so much. :3 She was a mutt, our little Cass, but she was absolutely adorable with how moody she was.


----------



## Janan

Three days left!!! My girls won't get here until Wednesday!


----------



## mybabyjets

oh your pulling it close


----------



## paris38

Paris!


----------



## darkangel

lilnaugrim said:


> Oooh glad I saw this contest! I've got the perfect girl! Lady Deathstrike is her name but I just call her Lady although she's anything but that ;-)
> 
> She looked at me one day and went "GUUUUURRLL, what _ARE _you wearin'?! Uh-uhh, those shoes don't match that outfit! Get back there and try somethin' else on!"


Thanks so much for entering!!



XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> I'm going to submit Rose of Sharon Cassidy. Literally up until she passed away, she was a little sassy broad. She'd surf and act happy and then just do this perfect tail swish as if to tell you she was done with you.  I have one picture of her doing this, which I think really shows how bloody sassy little Cass was. <3


Thanks for entering!!



paris38 said:


> Paris!


Thanks for the entry!



Janan said:


> Three days left!!! My girls won't get here until Wednesday!


You got until 11:59PM Central time. lol Get your camera ready. lol


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

Go Cass! :3 Wish she was still alive to cheer herself on. <3


----------



## Mahsfish

]Here my girl looking at one of my male pks. She never seems to get excited and she just like "is that the best you got?!?!?!" Face while he put
In his show for her.


----------



## a123andpoof

This is Star she is or at this point was the head of my sorority. We'll see if her or Mystic wins the spot for the top of the sorority.


----------



## mybabyjets

cheer everyone on


----------



## darkangel

Mahsfish said:


> View attachment 166761
> ]Here my girl looking at one of my male pks. She never seems to get excited and she just like "is that the best you got?!?!?!" Face while he put
> In his show for her.


Thank you so much for entering!!



a123andpoof said:


> This is Star she is or at this point was the head of my sorority. We'll see if her or Mystic wins the spot for the top of the sorority.


Thank you for entering!!

*Tomorrow is the last day to enter!!!*

There is more than 10 entries so I will be picking a winner. This is going to be hard O_O , everyone has such lovely gals!

I might go ahead to do participation prizes for everyone since its summer vacation, probably something small but nevertheless better than nothing.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

Yay! :3 Go Cass!


----------



## Janan

My girls got here today, but are still shy and getting their color. But little Jewels wanted to enter the contest, so here she is!!


----------



## Viva

Omg she is so cuuuute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mybabyjets

so when are we gonna find out the winner ???


----------



## jesssan2442

http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/8e7faca34a5e89680fd316c18099a4b6_zpse02e0916.jpg.html?o=21&newest=1
Mercedes, she is a very sassy fish, her sassyness would make the whole internet crash so I think I'll go with this picture. I have a ton of pictures of her tail fin but this is the facial shot she has allowed me to take, whenever she sees the camera she starts swimming in and out of all her plants, not because she's scared but because she thinks its fun to avoid the camera!

EDIT: sorry I couldn't get the actual picture to work, I hope a link is okay! Ipads aren't good for posting pics...


----------



## darkangel

CONTEST IS NOW OVER!​
Chosen Winner: lilnaugrim's Lady Deathstrike










It was a difficult choice, I went back several times and bounced between 3 entries I really liked! But, ultimately, lady deathstrike expression, I felt was very sassy! Congrats to lilnaugrim for winning, I have send out a PM to you asking for details of your wallpaper.

Participants: EVERYONE (if you don't see your fish, please PM me) got a mini betta pixel of your contesting betta with the betta's name, if you did not give a name, your username was used. If you want yours, pick up here:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh yay!!!!! It's the first time I've won anything! haha

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

And to everyone else! Congratulations and wonderful pictures! I also really enjoyed seeing everyone's sassy Betta's! :-D


----------



## mybabyjets

congrats


----------



## Janan

Congratulations, lilnaugram! She is truly a beautiful girl!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you, thank you!

It was luck that I got Lady actually and I'm certainly glad I did! ;-)


----------



## Viva

Congrats, she is so cute!


----------



## Seki

Congrats!! She's certainly sassy!! Very cute~

And thank you, darkangel, for the pixel betta!! I love how cute Kira is as a pixel betta!!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

Thanks so much!


----------



## Canis

Congrats Lil!!!

And those pixels are adorable darkangel!


----------



## paris38

She does look sassy! Congrats!


----------



## CritterNut

Haha she is super sassy


----------



## sushiisaboss75

Love it! She's beutiful!


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow, beautiful, and of course sassy. Want a sorority so bad


----------



## lilnaugrim

Blue, be mindful of the dates these were posted these were all the way in august of last year


----------



## Zealith

Wow, I never realized females came in such gorgeous colors.


----------

